# Girl's Sweater with Cat Face and Cat Keyhole Scarf (K)



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I made both of these items for my daughter Jenn's business partner's daughter who loves cats. The Keyhole scarf is from Gypsycream's pattern. I used Vanna's Choice yarn by Lion Brand which is a #4 worsted weight. Here is a link to the pattern. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/animal-keyhole-scarves

The sweater is Sirdar pattern #2399. I used Deborah Norville Everyday Baby yarn by Premier Yarns which is a #3 DK weight.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

So purrfect for a cat lover.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

Adorable! Love both!


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Sooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Those are so cute! TFS


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Beautiful knitting! Very cute!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

OMGoodness!!! Those are SO cute! LOVE the scarf.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

They are lovely.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

very cute and adorable little girl


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Cute! Good work on the faces.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

simply adorable...


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I found the pattern for the Cat sweater:

http://www.deltawoolshop.co.uk/sirdar-wash-n-wear-pattern-2399.php


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Both came out adorable. She's going to love them.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Adorable. :sm24:


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Pretty.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow!! Fabulous work, love the cat theme. ????


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Great work and very cute!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Both are super kitty cute.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

My GD would love this sweater! Thank you.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

So cute! :sm24:


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Wow!! Fabulous work, love the cat theme. ????


Thank you Pat! I love your great patterns!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you one and all for your lovely comments. Sophie did love her gifts. The scarf was a gift for Christmas and the sweater more recently for her 6th birthday. She had to wear it right away and again to school the next day!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

You have inspired me. I was in the doldrums, not finding anything I wanted to knit for my two year old GD. Now I know, a cat sweater!


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Both are adorable. Great job.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

So, so sweet! You did a great job with these!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Great sweater and scarf!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is adorable!!!!


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

Excellent workmanship!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

They are both wonderful!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pawsome knitting. :sm24:


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Love it, it is Gorgeous an perfect for cat lovers????????


----------



## Maggieber (Nov 29, 2013)

So sweet


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

lovely work


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Both are so cute!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Both are adorable, lucky little girl!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Purr fect! ????????????


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

These are adorable!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

They are both adorable; she is going to love them!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

What a happy sweater and scarf.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Well done!! :sm24:


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Both are adorable.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous work. ????


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Both are precious!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Soooooo cute for a cat lover????


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Purrfectly adorable!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Both are so very cute. Great job.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

How cute!!!????????


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

So cute...good job!


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful work. I'm sure they will be loved.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Both are adorable, I love cats.


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

These are both darling. I especially like the keyhole scarfs. One question to anyone who has made one or has the pattern, is the animal face knitted into the design, or does it have to be stitched on after the scarf is completed? I am not so good with embroidery. Thanks for your input.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Both are absolutely adorable!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Sweet! Love the faces.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Both beautiful, lovely work


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

This makes me smile. Both sweater and scarf are really beautifully made. The little girl will love them. I do too!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful knitting. She will be impressed with your work!


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

I have a similar question to Barrbelle. Is the cat on the sweater made by doing a duplicate stitch or intarsia? Both sweater and scarf are adorable and beautifully knit!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Barrbelle said:


> These are both darling. I especially like the keyhole scarfs. One question to anyone who has made one or has the pattern, is the animal face knitted into the design, or does it have to be stitched on after the scarf is completed? I am not so good with embroidery. Thanks for your input.


All the pieces of the face and knitted separately, then sewn onto the scarf. The last step is to embroider the whiskers.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

fshinbaum said:


> I have a similar question to Barrbelle. Is the cat on the sweater made by doing a duplicate stitch or intarsia? Both sweater and scarf are adorable and beautifully knit!


The cat's face is intarsia, except for all the black on the face. I decided to duplicate stitch the center black portion of the eyes. Then following the pattern, I embroidered the mouth and whiskers.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Just purrrrrrfect!~


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

gramknits said:


> I made both of these items for my daughter Jenn's business partner's daughter who loves cats. The Keyhole scarf is from Gypsycream's pattern. I used Vanna's Choice yarn by Lion Brand which is a #4 worsted weight. Here is a link to the pattern. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/animal-keyhole-scarves
> 
> The sweater is Sirdar pattern #2399. I used Deborah Norville Everyday Baby yarn by Premier Yarns which is a #3 DK weight.


Beautiful work gramknits. I love your Gypsycream Keyhole Scarf.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the details. Off to buy the pattern. I think I can do those faces that way.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So cute


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

neat


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Pretty kitties!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate all your compliments.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi. Very cute and a very lucky little girl.


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

So Adorable. Both are so cute.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

They are both awesome!!


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Both of those are so adorable and beautifully made!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

gramknits said:


> I made both of these items for my daughter Jenn's business partner's daughter who loves cats. The Keyhole scarf is from Gypsycream's pattern. I used Vanna's Choice yarn by Lion Brand which is a #4 worsted weight. Here is a link to the pattern. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/animal-keyhole-scarves
> 
> The sweater is Sirdar pattern #2399. I used Deborah Norville Everyday Baby yarn by Premier Yarns which is a #3 DK weight.


These are adorable :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Both are adorable.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very cute jumper and scarf.


----------

